# knockin boots ;)



## MACisME (Oct 24, 2007)

hi ladies!

im in need of some advice..
ive played basketball for 12 years of my life and ended up with huge manly like calves and knee high or a little below the knee boots NEVER fit me.. or at least i cant find any cute ones that a 20 yr old living in chicago would like. any advice? sites? tips? ways to slim them down?

its sucks cause boots are SOOOO cute this year


----------



## Katura (Oct 25, 2007)

.


----------



## liv (Oct 25, 2007)

Frye makes great boots, and I have large calves too from playing soccer, and they fit really well.  I think they would be worth a try.  =]


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 2, 2007)

welp i naturally have big calves and i find great boots so gimmie some insite on the type of shoes u like post some pic n i will c wut i can help u wit..

Generally i get a boot that stops at the bottom of my calve or is extra stretchy to fit over em ((aldo, steve madden, etc)) or like some above suggested c if a local shoe maker can put a lil elastic in em


----------

